

The Zappos way of managing - aditya
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090501/the-zappos-way-of-managing_Printer_Friendly.html

======
physcab
When people are happy, they do good work. Understanding the human condition is
a surprisingly rare trait.

More companies need to take notice.

------
ojbyrne
"he runs what is arguably the decade's most innovative start-up, Zappos.com.
Hsieh helped start Zappos in 1999 as an online shoe store" They seem to be
defining "the decade" creatively in order to exclude google (founded in 1998).
Yuck.

~~~
icey
I read it to mean _this_ decade, not the 90s.

~~~
ojbyrne
Doesn't google also apply there? I read it as an attempt to exclude them by
defining the decade as 1999-2009. Or as I described it, "creatively."

------
ellyagg
The most unintentionally (?) funny thing I've read in awhile:

"...The call center rep had ordered the flowers without checking with a
supervisor and billed them to the company. 'At the funeral, the widow told her
friends and family about the experience,' Hsieh said, his voice cracking and
his eyes tearing up ever so slightly. 'Not only was she a customer for life,
but so were those 30 or 40 people at the funeral.'"

